# Buckboard curing...



## mrsmoklestein (Dec 25, 2018)

I know I saw the picture around these parts somewhere but I can’t find it....

Does anyone have a picture of an uncured spot in a slab of buckboard bacon?....where the cure hasn’t fully reached through

I’m just looking for an example for a batch I’m doing to make sure my cure has penetrated the entire way through the meat


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 25, 2018)

I remember the image here as well..

Didn't Daveomak post it? Honestly I just cure every thing for 14 days to be on the safe side .


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buckboard-bacon-step-by-step.268717/page-3#post-1868882

post 49


----------



## mrsmoklestein (Dec 25, 2018)

Just did the fry test with no grey pieces and cut into the thickest pieces on each....bright pink all the way through so Im good I think according to the picture from that thread and the taste

It was a dry, tenderquick cure ( 1Tablespoon tq, 2 teaspoons brown sugar, 1 teaspoon pepper.....per pound, also injected with maple syrup) f nine days of curing , 2 1/2" thick on the thickest piece, didn't measure my fridge temp.

Holy cow though....that frying pan test is evil....I want another piece. Tasted like a cured, unsmoked ham.

Sitting on a rack in the fridge overnight now for smoke tomorrow.....thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## mrsmoklestein (Dec 26, 2018)

Well....I’d say this stuff is a little addicting....Omgawd!!!! I have to quit eating it. Had some trouble with the amnps burning quick but it didn’t seem to affect anything considering my cholesterol is WAY up since yesterday


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

Ha! It is addictive!

You should try that berbere stuff Disco does, I just did some with Penzys seasoning and it was amazing.


----------

